# I think my stand is going to be in a good spot!



## frankwright (Aug 14, 2014)

My hang on is in the background!


----------



## antharper (Aug 14, 2014)

Yeah , looks like it's in the rt spot


----------



## 021 (Aug 15, 2014)

What county are you in?


----------



## Milkman (Aug 15, 2014)

If you have hogs coming in the daylight you need to be hunting it now while you can keep the feed out there...... no need to wait a month.


----------



## frankwright (Aug 16, 2014)

I ain't waiting, we are hunting it as often as we can.

Talbot County!


----------



## riddler (Sep 7, 2014)

I hunt in Talbot County as well.  No hogs on our place near Geneva.


----------



## frankwright (Sep 8, 2014)

riddler said:


> I hunt in Talbot County as well.  No hogs on our place near Geneva.



It is funny how one place will be covered up and another place 20 miles away doesn't have any.

The pigs have been whipping me this year. I get tons of trail camera pictures but not seeing them when I hunt near the same feeders.

I have learned a lot in just the few months I have been allowed to hunt this place. I have to get gone during deer season but I can go back in December and I am going to be better at hunting hogs then.
Plus it won't be 90 degrees and I can sit in a stand all day if I need to.


----------

